# Why don't we meet after you're finished work?



## svensken

Hei, 

What is the Finnish word used for suggesting that we meet after you're finished work? Thanks.


----------



## Gavril

svensken said:


> Hei,
> 
> What is the Finnish word used for suggesting that we meet after you're finished work? Thanks.



I think one possible translation would be,

_Miten olisi jos kokoontuisimme työn jälkeen?

_We should wait for the native Finnish speakers to confirm that this is correct.


----------



## pearho

The verb _kokoontua_ sounds quite formal to me. Assuming that you are not planning an after-work meeting but rather going out for a drink, I might say: "_Tavataanko työn jälkeen?_". Or, in Gavril's vein: " _Miten olisi, jos tapaisimme työn jälkeen?_".

Disclaimer: I'm not a native Finnish speaker. So let's wait for the Finns to join in.


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

I would say something like:
_Tapaisimmeko sitten kun lähdet/pääset töistä?_ (Right after you have finished.)
_Tapaisimmeko töidesi jälkeen?_ 
Or with a slight change to pearho's suggestion: _Miten olisi, jos tapaisimme töidesi jälkeen?_


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

Or just simply: _Tavataanko/nähdäänkö töidesi jälkeen? 

Nähdäänkö _is more daily language, I think. I would ask with that verb, if I was speaking with a friend. (Actually, I would say: _Nähääks sit ku oot tullu töistä?_)

And for some reason we usually say _työt, _so we use plural form.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> I think one possible translation would be,
> 
> _Miten olisi jos kokoontuisimme työn jälkeen?
> 
> _We should wait for the native Finnish speakers to confirm that this is correct.


There's nothing ungrammatical about it and despite the slightly formal tone of "kokoontua" the informal character of "miten olisi jos" makes the sentence sound quite pleasant to my ear. However, I think I would use the verb "kokoontua" only if a group of people were planning to meet after work. If only two people are involved, I would probably say something else. I'm not saying that "kokoontua" is wrong in that context, though. (Other Finns may disagree, of course.)


----------

